
The Natural Language Decathlon - dsr12
https://einstein.ai/research/the-natural-language-decathlon
======
nl
This is pretty interesting.

It's become increasingly obvious that the basic structure of a NN for most NLP
tasks is the same across multiple tasks.

And people have had good results using a secondary task as an auxiliary loss
function.

But trying to formally measure results across this many tasks with the same
network is pretty new. The recent OpenAI work heads this way too:
[https://blog.openai.com/language-
unsupervised/](https://blog.openai.com/language-unsupervised/)

